# Carving Stars with Smiles



## manda (Oct 15, 2004)

and fade; i sink and swallow
into your ocean tide
screaming down your waterfall
of hope

ripping moments
picking them from the sky,
like raindrops on strawberry vines.

stars carved from my heart
i place them in your sky

wanting to let go of all the fear
and silences that sat in beat with
my heart till now;

plucking the flowers of your soul
and pinning them in my hair

you are the sun on my shoulder
and the tear on my page


----------



## oriecat (Oct 16, 2004)




----------

